

Dear HN: Can you please make this plugin? - michaelalexis

So, I arrived in China yesterday and the internet is SLOW (and not just because I'm hanging my computer out the window to catch some wifi signals). Here's how our favorite sites seem to load.<p>1. Header
2. 5 minute delay as the browser trys to reach platform.twitter.com
3. the rest of the page starts to load, while still trying to contact Twitter.<p>So, a real gem in Firefox would be able to deactivate scripts that call Twitter/Facebook/Etc. Will speed up the web (here, and everywhere I suppose), and also appeal to those of us that just aren't into social media.<p>Thanks<p>--
Michael<p>--
Michael
======
gvb
That is already available with NoScript. <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/noscript/>

You can whitelist (and blacklist) sites temporarily or permanently.

------
steventruong
There is a plugin for Firefox called noscripts

------
minalecs
use chrome extensions ghostery and widget block

